# Double Barrel V2.1 Skin Wrap



## Jebula999 (2/10/18)

Hi All,

Looking to see if anyone has or can get wraps for the Double Barrel V2.1? Or even a company that can make custom wraps.

I have the silicon sleeve, but that thing is terrible, really doesn't fit well and always feels like it's slipping and sliding.


Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-double-barrel-v2-1-skin-wraps official Squid wraps bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------

